# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Windows 10 и сетевое окружение

## NEO-AniLab

Привет всем, в общем возникла такая ситуация:
Имеется доменная сеть (в стадии внедрения), так вот недавно появился новый компьютер на windows 10, который по факту видит только компьютеры с windows 10 на борту (именно показывает, потому что по имени компьютеров он спокойно заходит и его все видят), я завел эту машину в домен и ситуация не изменилась (он даже контроллер домена не показывает (windows server 2008).
С чем может быть связано такое поведение системы? (у меня порядка 10 машин на win10 и все нормально работают, кроме этого)

upd. Сейчас на второй машине такой глюк вылез (новоприобретенный ноутбук с чистой системой)

----------

